# I'm just a wuss,  Weighed Toli, he's only 114lbs



## Robbin (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm just a big wuss,  Toli turned 8 months today and I took him to the vet and weighted him.  He's 114lbs.   I figured he was at LEAST 125 as it is all I can do to pick him up....   Just getting old I guess.
Toli had been gaining 16lbs a month,  Last two months he's gained 10lbs a month so he's slowing down fast. He shouldn't get much bigger now. Good news is he hopped right in the car going and coming back today.  His winter coat is coming in and he's fluffy and soft again.   His temperament is perfect.  Cautious of strangers in the daylight,  but not aggressive and accepts them as soon as we do.  Much more skeptical in the dark.  But he sure is stubborn.  Im going to hate it when I wont get home in time to run him before dark.  He loves to run when it cools off.  Glad I live in a place with enough room to really run him.  He knows the stretch where Im going to go fast and he gets close to the 4 wheeler and turns on the after burners.  Boy is he fast.

I still have no herd for him to guard, so his only job is guarding the house.  Hope to get a fence up over the winter to get started in the spring. 
We sure do love the big fella....


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Holy schmoly that's a big boy! And he doesn't look fat at all. I expect Jesse's weight to top out near 100 but I'm thinking that's not go on a happen till she's a full on adult.  I love when ya walk and they come up on your hand and it lifts on to their back.  It feels good.  My old boys would pick my hand up gently with their mouth. Like holding hands but 1 mouth. 

Nice to hear he popped right in your truck, wasn't it you having a bit of issue with that? I have to klift Jesse's bum into my tiny car but its cause it tiny and she's big.

They say you need a flock first. But these dogs never cease to amaze me. I hope he adjusts when you do get your sheep (?). Plus he'll be over his terrible teenage time where he hassles the sheep playing with them.


----------



## Robbin (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea, I still can't get him to jump in the truck, but it's tall and constrained.  Switched to the car and he hopes right in.  Funny you mention holding hand to mouth, Toli does that to. They are big loveable babies. I wouldn't trade mine for anything.  I would think Toli will put on another 15 pounds by the time he's full grown, but I talked to a guy that had one that was 120 at nine months and never got any bigger. He does lean into you hard when he's loving on you and that's a lot of dog to push againest.  My wife isn't a lot heavier than him and she is 72, so she needs to be careful when he bumps into her or leans againest her.   I'm 17 years younger and almost 100lbs heavier and I still have to watch him to be sure he doesn't knock me down.  He's a mamas boy, it think he takes it easy around her.  He plows into me.
Got to love these big guardian dogs...
Robbin


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Sorry I missed car vs. Truck.  

If you tried to explain the hand mouth holding to anyone without a dog like these I think they'd look at us like we're  crazy! 
Jesse quickly learned not to do her running tackle on us but it still looks like she will.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 14, 2013)

*That's pretty big for an 8 month old! 


I need to weigh mine, now you've got me wondering!!! *


----------



## secuono (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think mine is over 100 or even at 100....Don't know where everyone else gets these weights on their dogs...I can lift her if need be, I know I can easily lift my past dog, who was 85#. 
Might take the bathroom scale out to the barn and attempt to weigh her...Though, I really just don't care, has no effect on how she works. :/


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> I don't think mine is over 100 or even at 100....Don't know where everyone else gets these weights on their dogs...I can lift her if need be, I know I can easily lift my past dog, who was 85#.
> Might take the bathroom scale out to the barn and attempt to weigh her...Though, I really just don't care, has no effect on how she works. :/


*
My Anatolian is 6 months and I feel like she is light too, nowhere even CLOSE to 100 pounds.  Maybe the girls are just lighter?*


----------



## MDres (Oct 16, 2013)

My female is usually 110-115lbs on the scale at the vet. She will be 4 yrs old in December. Most she has weighed was 123 lbs, and that was too heavy... She had been boarded for about a month while we were closing on a new house and moving in. She ate a little too well and enjoyed her vacation too much at the boarding facility!


----------



## Robbin (Oct 16, 2013)

I dont really care how big he is, just fascinated by how fast he grew.  Both Parents where 110 to 115 so Ive been amazed at his growth rate.  He's as heavy as either parent, and taller than his dad and he's just barely 8 months old.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 22, 2013)

*That's amazing! He sounds REALLY big! And I LOVE your pictures of him, he's gorgeous! 

My Diego (roughly 1/2 anatolian 1/2 pyrenees) is 9 months and now just 90 pounds... I thought he was more, he is SO thick, lol! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2013)

Just weighed 3 out of 4 of the dogs... 
In the summer they lose a lot of weight, the heat and with the predators having other food sources there is not a great deal of energy output. Mine will rarely even eat their raw food. Just munch on a little kibble.

Their weights

"D" (GP Male)- 118lbs  32"      winter weight 130-135lbs
Badger (GP Male)  125 lbs 31"     winter weight   150+ lbs
Callie (Anatolian Female) 110 lbs  31 1/2"  winter weight 130 lbs
Amy (GP Female) couldn't get.... 

This past week we have had colder weather come in... they have *doubled their food intake*, also activity level is increasing...predators are on the prowl now.  
We just did a fall deworming on them on Monday.

We need a livestock scale!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 23, 2013)

*Awesome, thank you for posting your weights Southern! I was curious about them.... they seem so much bigger in the pics!   I need to do my fall de-worming too AND I also need a livestock scale... badly! LOL!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2013)

It just amazes me how their summer/winter weights are so different!
Callie's height is very rare, most Anatolian females do not get that tall. She is all legs! 
If it weren't for her Moses(Straw'sbuck) would be dead.
I will have to post on another thread how loyal Callie is to her bucks.

Robbin's Toli sounds like alot of Callies brothers... they reached 140lbs yet their sire was stunted and is this short guy! LOL He does not produce runty dogs though. I wondered if Robbbin's boy  is related.

I wish I could find a brindle Toli! 

My neice has a mastiff and he is 185 lbs yet compared to the LGD's he actually looks small... weird.


----------

